# ليس اليورانيوم 235 وحده وقود نووي



## نيوكلير (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن أشهر وقود نووي معروف عالميا هو اليورانيوم 235 ولكن ماذا عن اليورانيوم 233 الذي يعتبر الابن البار للثوريوم 232 والذي يفضل على الـ235 في كثير من خصائصه النووية، وكما يقال لولا الأب لما وجد الابن لذلك دعونا نتعرف على هذا الأب الرائع.
ملاحظة: يرجى تحميل المرفق
لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## alpha_beta (13 يونيو 2006)

يبدو أنك من محبي الكيمياء و الفيزياء النووية و مشكوور جداً على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## ابو زهراء (11 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر اخويه العزيز على المعلومة


----------



## المصمم على طول (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر على المعلومة الجديدة


----------



## wael alahmad (20 سبتمبر 2006)

صديقي 
هناك خاصية إنشطار في كل فلز أو معدن صحيح فهل من الممكن تصنيع قنبلة من الحديد 
أي من عملية إنشطار ذرات الحديد أو الفلزات ؟؟ 

أريد إجابة لو سمحتم


----------



## wael alahmad (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السيد الكريم 

أنا أعتقد أن جميع المعادن لها خصائص وميزات يمكن لها أن تكون وقود نووي والله أعلم 

كن مع الله ولا تبالي


----------



## م/ ريان اللحياني (2 مايو 2007)

الف شكر اخويه العزيز على المعلومة

القيمه


----------



## محمد عبدرب الرسول (12 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا على اليورانيوم


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

جزيت خيراً أخي


----------



## عبدالله العقاد (19 يونيو 2008)

ما قصرت ويعطيك العافية


----------

